# [SOLVED] Setupdd.sys. Error code is 7



## xhuwin (Nov 6, 2006)

*NOTE:* I also posted this in Motherboards, BIOS, and CPU forum here it's a Windows related problem, but I think I may have faulty hardware. Sorry for the confusion.

Hi,

*Two Problems:*
a) When booting from an old 80 GB IDE hard drive (windows XP, worked fine for 2 or so years), it says System32/Drivers/ntfs.sys cannot be found, and crashes.
b) I bought a new SATA 300 GB hard drive, completely removed the old one, and tried to install windows on the new hard drive, but I it crashes during installation loading, saying "File Setupdd.sys could not be loaded. The error code is 7."

*History:*
I built my computer in Spring 2003, Windows XP SP2 and everything was fine until recently.
A while back, when doing CPU intensive tasks, I started getting alternating high and low beeps, meaning the CPU was over heating. So about two weeks ago, I unseat the CPU and add some more thermal grease. When I put everything back, my computer couldn't get into BIOS; I got repeating long beeps while posting (memory error). So I figured I must have damaged my memory module while reseating the CPU and heatsink, so I send it back to corsair to get it replaced. While waiting, I bought an identical Corsair memory module (VS512MB400C3) from a local store and put that in.
Now, after I put the store-bought RAM in, I could post, could get into BIOS, etc. But when I tried to run windows, it crashed (Missing System32/drivers/NTFS.sys). I look around online, and others said to try repairing with the Windows Setup CD. I do so, but my windows setup locks up at the kernel debugger loading step, "File Setupdd.sys could not be loaded. The error code is 7." [Though sometimes the error code given is 4, I don't know why it changes. The two seem to be related].

Then, I decide to just buy a new hard drive, install windows on that, and then set my old hard drive with all my data on it as slave and copy it over. So I buy a new Maxtor SATA 300GB hard driver. I install it, and before I can install windows, I have to install SATA drivers during setup. However, when I hit F6 to install drivers during setup as prompted, nothing happens, and set up just continues on, until it crashes at the same place ("File Setupdd.sys could not be loaded. The error code is 7."). At this point, I don't have the old 80 GB hard drive in there, so essentially I'm just building a new system, instaling windows cleanly on a new hard drive.

I'm thinking it's a mother board problem because everything else seems to be working.
Does anyone have any ideas?

*Contact:*
*removed*

Thanks,
xhuwin


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

You are right, both errors (4 and 7) are related; remove all PCI cards, and restart. If your computer starts now, start adding one PCI card at a time, till you find which one causes this. If your computer does not start with no PCI cards, post back for further instructions. In either way, let us now how it went.


----------



## xhuwin (Nov 6, 2006)

"You are right, both errors (4 and 7) are related; remove all PCI cards, and restart. If your computer starts now, start adding one PCI card at a time, till you find which one causes this. If your computer does not start with no PCI cards, post back for further instructions. In either way, let us now how it went."

Okay, I removed all PCI cards and tried again. I booted from the windows pro installation disk [from cd rom], no pci cards, using the clean new SATA hard drive [took out the old one hard drive with windows], so no trace of previous Windows installation.

I still get stuck on setupdd.sys error code 7. during the "loading Kernel debugger dll" during setup.

Also, when I pres f6 when prompted to install drivers for sata/raid/scsi, nothing happens. 


Thanks for the help,
xhuwin


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

xhuwin said:


> Okay, I removed all PCI cards and tried again. I booted from the windows pro installation disk [from cd rom], no pci cards, using the clean new SATA hard drive [took out the old one hard drive with windows], so no trace of previous Windows installation.
> 
> I still get stuck on setupdd.sys error code 7. during the "loading Kernel debugger dll" during setup.


OK, this can also be the result of faulty RAM (re: KB315335). Do you still have both RAM modules? Can you try them one at a time and see what happens?

Moreover, download the Windows Memory Diagnostic and run it according to the instructions, one module at a time. Let it run for 4-6 hours at each module. Post back if they passed.




xhuwin said:


> Also, when I pres f6 when prompted to install drivers for sata/raid/scsi, nothing happens.


If your keyboard is equipped with an F-Lock or Fn key, make sure it is properly pressed to enable the Functions Keys. Have you prepared a floppy with the necessary SATA Controller drivers?


Last but not least, please post back your current system specs in accordance with this post.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you press f6, it loads the driver futher into setup
check your bios is configured properly,the configuration varies depending on the m/b
so check your manual carefully


----------



## xhuwin (Nov 6, 2006)

Okay, I haven't had time to try out everything, but I put in the other module again, and surprisingly, it worked (bios detected both 512 sticks).

So I try booting from the cd, and *now I can get past the setupdd.sys error*. I get all the way to the menu when booting from the XP install disc, where I can choose R for repair, enter for continue, etc.

So now, I decide to try to repair my old drive (80GB one), because now I can get to the repair screen. I put it back, configure the cables, and get to the screen. However, after selecting "R", it dies on a new error

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

STOP 0X0000000A.

Next time around, I try booting *from the old hard disk (with the broken windows)*, and instead of crashing as before, I can get to the screen allowing me to choose last good configuration, safe mode, windows normally, etc. This time, however, it says that my BIOS is not fully ACPI compliant.
My BIOS is PhoenixBIOS, which should be compatible. Furthermore, when I first installed windows cleanly several years ago, I never got this problem.

I'm worried about my memory because last time I tried, the other module didn't work and now I'm questioning what exactly the problem is (Or maybe I just didn't seat it properly). I haven't found the time to test the memory modules with the diagnostic tool, but I'll do that over the weekend.

Also, I haven't tried installing Windows to the 300GB new SATA hard drive either (only tested repairing the old one).

So right now, should I continue followin your instructions from before (I will test memory soon)?

Thanks for all the help,
Xhuwin


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

I'd say first run the diagnostic utility on your RAM. It'll be of no use to move on with either repairing or installing Windows, if we're still unaware of how fit your Memory Modules are.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try setting the cmos to default


----------



## dxiirazer (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I had the same error on a friends computer and with your help I narrowed it down to a faulty stick of RAM. There were 2 sticks in his comp, so I removed 1 and voila, working. Keep up the great work.ray:


----------

